

Fractal Machine - zaptheimpaler
http://blog.sciencevsmagic.net/science/fractal-machine/

======
aa0
I guess this is a good time to plug XaoS a multiplatform real-time fractal
viewer:
[http://wmi.math.u-szeged.hu/xaos/doku.php](http://wmi.math.u-szeged.hu/xaos/doku.php)

Recently it was ported to iOS which is pretty cool..so it really runs on about
anything:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/xaos/id576120234?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/xaos/id576120234?mt=8)

I've had tons of fun with it. You can enter your own formulas as well as
change coloring, do automatic rotation/color cycling for a trippy effect, and
a ton more of exploration. Explore all the fractals! :-)

~~~
hy3lxs
When I see a GPLv2 app in the app store that is non-free, how do I know that
the proceeds are properly going to the XaoS project?

~~~
aa0
GPLv2 says nothing about proceeds from commercial profits. All it requires is
for requests for the source code to be honored.

------
pjscott
Strangely enough, I feel like this would be more impressive if it rendered
more slowly. Does anybody else remember waiting several minutes for a fractal
to render? These days, it's so easy to forget how amazing it really is.

~~~
jockc
Depends on the fractal. I occasionally make HD animations (using Ultra
Fractal), and those run about 1 hour PER FRAME. A short clip takes several
months, just to render. (search for jockc on youtube if interested)

------
rolleiflex
I have also made[1] a similar thing which allows you to select colouring and
enter the seeds manually, and then export the resulting picture in the
resolution you want.

[1] [https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5815330/burak-
wk4/JSProj...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5815330/burak-
wk4/JSProject.html)

------
kephra
/me sings "An other one bites the dust"

Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 6029312) (tried to allocate 122880
bytes) in /home/facebutt/public_html/blog/wp-includes/query.php on line 2030

blog.sciencevsmagic.net went down at 10:16 UTC because of HN DDOS, with only
18 points (1800 visitors estimated so far)

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
_facebutt_ ?!

------
garysieling
Neat- I like the 'random feature'.

I wrote up a phantomjs script to generate a whole bunch of random fractal
screenshots- [http://garysieling.com/blog/generating-fractal-images-
with-f...](http://garysieling.com/blog/generating-fractal-images-with-fractal-
machine-and-phantomjs)

------
Scaevolus
Base-motif fractals are subsets of L-systems [1], which can be used to
accurately model plant growth [2].

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-system](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-system)

[2]:
[http://algorithmicbotany.org/papers/#abop](http://algorithmicbotany.org/papers/#abop)

------
Ono-Sendai
We also make some software that evaluates fractals in a statistical way using
iterated function systems (IFS):
[http://chaoticafractals.com/](http://chaoticafractals.com/)

Check out the gallery here:
[http://chaoticafractals.com/node/114](http://chaoticafractals.com/node/114)

~~~
X4
Gentoo Linux:

./chaotica --help ⏎ Chaotica v1.0.2 (c) 2013 Glare Technologies Ltd.
[http://chaoticafractals.com](http://chaoticafractals.com) /
support@glaretechnologies.com

Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40805) with this library
(version 0x40804) [1] 11491 abort ./chaotica --help

------
drone
As an aside, his blog seems to be affected by a serious amount of pingback
spam. He might want to use some filtering on pingbacks.

------
gus_massa
Nice graphics, but this creates some problems with the back button. In IE10
the back history is transformed into an infinite list of "Fractal Machine"
links (specially using animate). In Chrome pressing the back button does
nothing (the icon spins, but the page never changes.)

------
algorias
Somehow, as soon as graphics are involved, things that are essentially "hello,
world!" kinds of projects routinely make it to the front page of HN. This is
neat, specially for someone's 2nd programming project, but is it HN material?
I think not.

------
willvarfar
A webGL version - even using JS to make lines, and just using gl.LINES for the
plotting - would be much more responsive. For extra points though, put the
rendering inside a GLSL fragment shader!

------
BostX
Very nice!

------
MarcScott
Beautiful.

